# Auriemma: "Sarri, il Milan disposto a pagare la clausola"



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2018)

Intervenuto a Radio CrC, Raffaele Auriemma rivela che per il Milan la pista Sarri è ancora viva.

"C'è una squadra italiana disposta a pagare la clausola. Il Milan vuole Sarri.
Più difficile che lo faccia il Chelsea, ha ancora la squadra in piena lotta Champions e prima del 31 maggio non prenderà decisioni"


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervenuto a Radio CrC, Raffaele Auriemma rivela che per il Milan la pista Sarri è ancora viva.
> 
> "C'è una squadra italiana disposta a pagare la clausola. Il Milan vuole Sarri.
> Più difficile che lo faccia il Chelsea, ha ancora la squadra in piena lotta Champions e prima del 31 maggio non prenderà decisioni"



Non lo tollero proprio ma piuttosto che Gattuso mi turo il naso a oltranza.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervenuto a Radio CrC, Raffaele Auriemma rivela che per il Milan la pista Sarri è ancora viva.
> 
> "C'è una squadra italiana disposta a pagare la clausola. Il Milan vuole Sarri.
> Più difficile che lo faccia il Chelsea, ha ancora la squadra in piena lotta Champions e prima del 31 maggio non prenderà decisioni"



Il senso di rinnovare il contratto a Gattuso per 3 anni quindi qual'è stato? Io sinceramente non ci credo. Tranne se la società non ha deciso che deve saltare sia lui che Mirabelli e in quel caso avrebbe senso.

Comunque tralasciando lo stile becero è il miglior allenatore su piazza. Credo che a livello di preparazione di schemi, tattica e preparazione delle partite sia il migliore in Italia quindi ben venga. Ho paura che però con lui di top player non ne vedremo. 

I giocatori poi sembrano essere con Gattuso, bho chissà.


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervenuto a Radio CrC, Raffaele Auriemma rivela che per il Milan la pista Sarri è ancora viva.
> 
> "C'è una squadra italiana disposta a pagare la clausola. Il Milan vuole Sarri.
> Più difficile che lo faccia il Chelsea, ha ancora la squadra in piena lotta Champions e prima del 31 maggio non prenderà decisioni"



Non mi piace manco un pò. Ma credo sia meglio di Gattuso e dia più certezze.

Certo che nell'anno in cui, probabilmente, si libera Conte...


----------



## hiei87 (10 Maggio 2018)

Da prendere domani, se possibile. Dobbiamo assolutamente arrivare tra le prime 4, e con lui qualche possibilità l'avremmo


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non mi piace manco un pò. Ma credo sia meglio di Gattuso e dia più certezze.
> 
> Certo che nell'anno in cui, probabilmente, si libera Conte...



Conte vuole certezze che nemmeno il Chelsea riesce a dargli, figuriamoci noi. Nemmeno a me piace Sarri, ma dopo quanto visto ieri sera non possiamo fare gli schizzinosi


----------



## luis4 (10 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervenuto a Radio CrC, Raffaele Auriemma rivela che per il Milan la pista Sarri è ancora viva.
> 
> "C'è una squadra italiana disposta a pagare la clausola. Il Milan vuole Sarri.
> Più difficile che lo faccia il Chelsea, ha ancora la squadra in piena lotta Champions e prima del 31 maggio non prenderà decisioni"



beh io a sarri non dico no perchè sarebbe bel gioco e champions assicurata. e magari perdiamo anche le prossime 2 partite cosi puo lavorare sulla squadra durante tutto il periodo estivo.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Maggio 2018)

Conte.
Continuo e continuerò sempre a spingere per lui.

Non che mi piaccia ma è esattamente quello che ci serve in questi anni.

Il mio sogno è Pep, anche perchè incarna perfettamente quello che vorrei da un allenatore da *Milan*.
Purtroppo però in questo periodo sarebbe totalmente inutile ed è (e sarà) fuori dalla nostra portata.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Maggio 2018)

Comunque tante volte criticate pure la mentalità di Gattuso...credo che Sarri abbia la mentalità perdente e piagnina per antonomasia...boh non so. In ogni caso chiunque sarà, speriamo faccia bene...del resto mi interessa poco


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervenuto a Radio CrC, Raffaele Auriemma rivela che per il Milan la pista Sarri è ancora viva.
> 
> "C'è una squadra italiana disposta a pagare la clausola. Il Milan vuole Sarri.
> Più difficile che lo faccia il Chelsea, ha ancora la squadra in piena lotta Champions e prima del 31 maggio non prenderà decisioni"



Allegri secondo me andrà al Chelsea

Ancelotti forse Arsenal
Uno tra Conte e Sarri rimane senza panchina


----------



## Zenos (10 Maggio 2018)

Dentro Sarri e Sabatini è qualche speranza di rivedere il grande Milan torna.


----------



## Miracle1980 (10 Maggio 2018)

Come giustificano l'esonero di Gattuso dopo un contratto di 3 anni? Gattuso può essere licenziato solo in tandem con Mirabelli...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Come giustificano l'esonero di Gattuso dopo un contratto di 3 anni? Gattuso può essere licenziato solo in tandem con Mirabelli...



Se hanno davvero dignità, in caso di non 6 posto, dovrebbero dimettersi da soli altro che..


----------



## ScArsenal83 (10 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervenuto a Radio CrC, Raffaele Auriemma rivela che per il Milan la pista Sarri è ancora viva.
> 
> "C'è una squadra italiana disposta a pagare la clausola. Il Milan vuole Sarri.
> Più difficile che lo faccia il Chelsea, ha ancora la squadra in piena lotta Champions e prima del 31 maggio non prenderà decisioni"



Per fare il gioco di Sarri servono piedi buoni e fantasia che noi, a parte Hakan, non abbiamo...il Milan di adesso è una squadra adatta a Conte e a Gattuso (ma più evoluto/esperto di quello di ora) solo cuore e grinta, ma a volte neanche quello.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Maggio 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Per fare il gioco di Sarri servono piedi buoni e fantasia che noi, a parte Hakan, non abbiamo...il Milan di adesso è una squadra adatta a Conte e a Gattuso (ma più evoluto/esperto di quello di ora) solo cuore e grinta, ma a volte neanche quello.



a dire il vero questa squadra è piu adatta a sarri che a conte, con la punta e un esterno non è tanto dissimile dal napoli


----------



## ScArsenal83 (10 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> a dire il vero questa squadra è piu adatta a sarri che a conte, con la punta e un esterno non è tanto dissimile dal napoli



Quindi mi stai dicendo che Suso,Bonaventura, Locatelli,Kalinic e Cutrone hanno stessi piedi e fantasia di Insigne, Mertens,Hamsik,Jorginho e Zielinski ? A me non pare...


----------



## koti (10 Maggio 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che Suso,Bonaventura, Locatelli,Kalinic e Cutrone hanno stessi piedi e fantasia di Insigne, Mertens,Hamsik,Jorginho? A me non pare...


Piedi buoni ne abbiamo (Bonucci, Calabria, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Biglia, Bonaventura, Suso, Calhanoglu), manca l'esterno che attacca la porta (il Napoli ha Callejon) e li centravanti che finalizza.


----------



## impero rossonero (10 Maggio 2018)

magari venisse...


----------



## Igor91 (10 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervenuto a Radio CrC, Raffaele Auriemma rivela che per il Milan la pista Sarri è ancora viva.
> 
> "C'è una squadra italiana disposta a pagare la clausola. Il Milan vuole Sarri.
> Più difficile che lo faccia il Chelsea, ha ancora la squadra in piena lotta Champions e prima del 31 maggio non prenderà decisioni"



Enorme notizia se fosse vera.... Suso, Chala, Andre Silva: tutti i giocatori di classe ne trarrebbero enorme vantaggio.

Incrocio l'incrociabile.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Maggio 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che Suso,Bonaventura, Locatelli,Kalinic e Cutrone hanno stessi piedi e fantasia di Insigne, Mertens,Hamsik,Jorginho e Zielinski ? A me non pare...



come caratteristiche siamo molto vicini a ciò che chiede sarri, penso che non sia un eresia dire che la coppia bonucci-romagnolia abbia l'intelligenza calcistica tale da assimilare i dettami difensivi di sarri, biglia ha cartteritiche simili a jorghino o almeno riconosciamogli l'utilità di valdifiori  i'm sick degli ultimi anni vale tranquillamente un jack, chala fa gli stessi movimenti di insigne, servirebbero appunto la punta e l'esterno che si inserisce sulla destra, oppure in maniera speculare se suso fa il movimento a rientrare occorre l'esterno sulla sinistra che si inserisca.
Inoltre chala rispetto ad insigne si adatterebbe meglio al ruolo di trequartista, in questo modo potrebbe fare il suo tanto amato 4-3-1-2 che non riusci a replicare a napoli proprio per l'impossibilità di adattare insigne sulla trequarti.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Maggio 2018)

Dobbiamo pregare che sia vero, altro che!
Nonostante in quanto a mentalità non sia il top, ma fa giocare (e bene ) le sue squadre.
Sa valorizzare i giocatori. 

Oro colato


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Maggio 2018)

Certo che se tanto per cominciare prendessimo Sarri e un Keita...si inizierebbe a ragionare per bene


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervenuto a Radio CrC, Raffaele Auriemma rivela che per il Milan la pista Sarri è ancora viva.
> 
> "C'è una squadra italiana disposta a pagare la clausola. Il Milan vuole Sarri.
> Più difficile che lo faccia il Chelsea, ha ancora la squadra in piena lotta Champions e prima del 31 maggio non prenderà decisioni"


 sarri in un intervista pochi giorni fa ha detto testualmente" preferisco giocare bene anche a costo di non vincere"

Uno che parla cosi alla Juventus quanto sarebbe durato?

La mentalità vincente la dai portando a casa coppe e trofei.. non con il bel giuoco


----------



## danjr (10 Maggio 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Per fare il gioco di Sarri servono piedi buoni e fantasia che noi, a parte Hakan, non abbiamo...il Milan di adesso è una squadra adatta a Conte e a Gattuso (ma più evoluto/esperto di quello di ora) solo cuore e grinta, ma a volte neanche quello.


Boh, certi commenti mi lasciano di stucco... allan prima di Sarri era un fabbro di periferia, callejon un 400 metrista prestato a calcio, insigne un eterno incompiuto, mertens un panchinaro, jorginho in panchinaro, koulbaly una sciagura...


----------



## Devil man (10 Maggio 2018)

Sarri Al Mila? " Si tocca con mano "


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Maggio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> sarri in un intervista pochi giorni fa ha detto testualmente" preferisco giocare bene anche a costo di non vincere"
> 
> Uno che parla cosi alla Juventus quanto sarebbe durato?
> 
> La mentalità vincente la dai portando a casa coppe e trofei.. non con il bel giuoco



Per vincere devi essere squadra.
Noi non siamo neanche quello. Lui può permetterci di diventarlo.
E lo dico da critica della mentalità non eccelsa di Sarri. 
Fra il non vincere e il non vincere giocando bene (che vuol dire valorizzazione dei calciatori e plus valenze, accesso alla Champions, introiti e sponsor maggiori e fatturato) allora preferisco la seconda.
Preferirei Guardiola e l'acquisto di Hazard, Milinkovic Savic, Lewandowski, etc.
Ma non si può.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> sarri in un intervista pochi giorni fa ha detto testualmente" preferisco giocare bene anche a costo di non vincere"
> 
> Uno che parla cosi alla Juventus quanto sarebbe durato?
> 
> La mentalità vincente la dai portando a casa coppe e trofei.. non con il bel giuoco



noi però con il "bel giuoco" abbiamo portato a casa champions, loro banane.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervenuto a Radio CrC, Raffaele Auriemma rivela che per il Milan la pista Sarri è ancora viva.
> 
> "C'è una squadra italiana disposta a pagare la clausola. Il Milan vuole Sarri.
> Più difficile che lo faccia il Chelsea, ha ancora la squadra in piena lotta Champions e prima del 31 maggio non prenderà decisioni"


Sarri Gattuso e esploso di gioia


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervenuto a Radio CrC, Raffaele Auriemma rivela che per il Milan la pista Sarri è ancora viva.
> 
> "C'è una squadra italiana disposta a pagare la clausola. Il Milan vuole Sarri.
> Più difficile che lo faccia il Chelsea, ha ancora la squadra in piena lotta Champions e prima del 31 maggio non prenderà decisioni"



Questo milan è costruito per giocare. -cit-
Allora datemi sarri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervenuto a Radio CrC, Raffaele Auriemma rivela che per il Milan la pista Sarri è ancora viva.
> 
> "C'è una squadra italiana disposta a pagare la clausola. Il Milan vuole Sarri.
> Più difficile che lo faccia il Chelsea, ha ancora la squadra in piena lotta Champions e prima del 31 maggio non prenderà decisioni"



De Laurentiis frecciate a Sarri -> QUI


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Boh, certi commenti mi lasciano di stucco... allan prima di Sarri era un fabbro di periferia, callejon un 400 metrista prestato a calcio, insigne un eterno incompiuto, mertens un panchinaro, jorginho in panchinaro, koulbaly una sciagura...



Ecco, bravo.
Un allenatore migliora i giocatori.
Sarri ha la colpa di non aver vinto lo scudetto? E la qualificazione in champions in carrozza?
Il vero scudetto del napoli è questo e sarri lo vince ogni anno annientando la concorrenza. Quest'anno ha addirittura tenuto il passo della juve : un maggiolino che regge il passo della juve.
Non è questo il vero scudetto?
I miracoli a napoli li fa solo san gennaro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Maggio 2018)

Reina
Strinic
Callejon
Politano 

Occhio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2018)

Ma magari...


----------



## varvez (10 Maggio 2018)

> Reina*
> Strinic*
> Callejon*
> Politano*
> ...



Esattamente, attenzione!


----------



## Gunnar67 (10 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Conte.
> Continuo e continuerò sempre a spingere per lui.
> 
> Non che mi piaccia ma è esattamente quello che ci serve in questi anni.
> ...



Totalmente inutile e' un eufemismo. Mi spieghi che cosa farebbe il Pep con i fenomeni che ci sono adesso al Milan? Il tiki taka con Kessie e Biglia? Anche Conte ormai si e' imborghesito. Sono lontanissimi i tempi in cui cavava oro da gente come Giaccherini e Matri. Sarri invece si calerebbe con più' umiltà nella nostra attuale realtà (ma anche lui avrebbe bisogno di giocatori diversi da quelli che abbiamo adesso).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> come caratteristiche siamo molto vicini a ciò che chiede sarri, penso che non sia un eresia dire che la coppia bonucci-romagnolia abbia l'intelligenza calcistica tale da assimilare i dettami difensivi di sarri, biglia ha cartteritiche simili a jorghino o almeno riconosciamogli l'utilità di valdifiori  i'm sick degli ultimi anni vale tranquillamente un jack, chala fa gli stessi movimenti di insigne, servirebbero appunto la punta e l'esterno che si inserisce sulla destra, oppure in maniera speculare se suso fa il movimento a rientrare occorre l'esterno sulla sinistra che si inserisca.
> Inoltre chala rispetto ad insigne si adatterebbe meglio al ruolo di trequartista, in questo modo potrebbe fare il suo tanto amato 4-3-1-2 che non riusci a replicare a napoli proprio per l'impossibilità di adattare insigne sulla trequarti.


Completamente d'accordo. Come attaccante centrale potrebbe arrivare lo stesso Mertens, perché no.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non mi piace manco un pò. Ma credo sia meglio di Gattuso e dia più certezze.
> 
> Certo che nell'anno in cui, probabilmente, si libera Conte...



Raga però che noia co sto Conte oh..

Ma avete mai pensato che forse lui NON ci vuole?..eddai...


----------



## __king george__ (10 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervenuto a Radio CrC, Raffaele Auriemma rivela che per il Milan la pista Sarri è ancora viva.
> 
> "C'è una squadra italiana disposta a pagare la clausola. Il Milan vuole Sarri.
> Più difficile che lo faccia il Chelsea, ha ancora la squadra in piena lotta Champions e prima del 31 maggio non prenderà decisioni"



Dio volesse!!

pagate quella minchia di clausola,bruciate il Chelsea e diamo un senso a questa schifosa stagione!

se accade pagherò una cena virtuale a quel Fedele (che mai avevo sentito nominare) che è stato il primo a dirlo...


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Reina
> Strinic
> Callejon
> Politano
> ...



Reina a detta di molti è il secondo in campo di sarri.
Non scordiamo poi che fu sempre lui l'artefice la scorsa estate del 'patto per lo scudetto' e ora è stato il primo a romperlo annunciando anzitempo il passaggio al milan.


----------



## Aron (10 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non mi piace manco un pò. Ma credo sia meglio di Gattuso e dia più certezze.
> 
> Certo che nell'anno in cui, probabilmente, si libera Conte...



14 milioni che vanno via tra l'ingaggio di Gattuso e la clausola di Sarri (più l'ingaggio di Sarri stesso che come minimo chiederebbe 3 milioni all'anno).

Sarri sarebbe un upgrade, ma vale la pena svenarsi così tanto per uno come lui?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> 14 milioni che vanno via tra l'ingaggio di Gattuso e la clausola di Sarri (più l'ingaggio di Sarri stesso che come minimo chiederebbe 3 milioni all'anno).
> 
> Sarri sarebbe un upgrade, ma vale la pena svenarsi così tanto per uno come lui?



Per me Gattuso troverebbe subito una squadra...o quasi


----------



## impero rossonero (10 Maggio 2018)

aron ha scritto:


> 14 milioni che vanno via tra l'ingaggio di gattuso e la clausola di sarri (più l'ingaggio di sarri stesso che come minimo chiederebbe 3 milioni all'anno).
> 
> Sarri sarebbe un upgrade, ma vale la pena svenarsi così tanto per uno come lui?



eccome...


----------



## Aron (10 Maggio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Per me Gattuso troverebbe subito una squadra...o quasi



Probabilmente sì. Di certo non a 2 milioni l'anno.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Probabilmente sì. Di certo non a 2 milioni l'anno.



Ah beh sicuro..ma non lo vedo il tipo che sta a casa senza far nulla per percepire lo stipendio


----------



## Goro (10 Maggio 2018)

non mi piaceva molto, ma ora che ho ritrovato l'umiltà e sono tornato coi piedi per terra direi che è oro


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Maggio 2018)

i nomi che circolano sul mercato fanno davvero pensare a Sarri che sicuramento è superiore a Gattuso ma.....dove vogliamo andare con sti nomi? reina strinic (diamoli per fatti), calejon politano quelli che girano, noi dovremmo puntare giocatori come nainggolan, dzeko, in questo modo rinforzeresti la rosa e nello stesso momento indeboliresti i tuoi rivali


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Maggio 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> i nomi che circolano sul mercato fanno davvero pensare a Sarri che sicuramento è superiore a Gattuso ma.....dove vogliamo andare con sti nomi? reina strinic (diamoli per fatti), calejon politano quelli che girano, noi dovremmo puntare giocatori come nainggolan, dzeko, in questo modo rinforzeresti la rosa e nello stesso momento indeboliresti i tuoi rivali



Si esatto...con quei nomi saremmo punto e a capo.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (10 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Boh, certi commenti mi lasciano di stucco... allan prima di Sarri era un fabbro di periferia, callejon un 400 metrista prestato a calcio, insigne un eterno incompiuto, mertens un panchinaro, jorginho in panchinaro, koulbaly una sciagura...



Forse hai frainteso, io non metto in dubbio Sarri, ben venga,anche se il contratto di Gattuso parla da solo, metto in dubbio le qualità della nostra rosa..tutto qua.


----------



## ilcondompelato (10 Maggio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Per me Gattuso troverebbe subito una squadra...o quasi



Chi lo prenderebbe a 2 mln l'anno? ?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Maggio 2018)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Chi lo prenderebbe a 2 mln l'anno? ?



e dove sta scritto che devono dargli gli stessi soldi?


----------



## ilcondompelato (10 Maggio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> e dove sta scritto che devono dargli gli stessi soldi?


Non sta scritto da nessuna parte, ma chi ha già un contratto da 2 non vedo perché debba rinunciare ad almeno la metà del suo stipendio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Maggio 2018)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Non sta scritto da nessuna parte, ma chi ha già un contratto da 2 non vedo perché debba rinunciare ad almeno la metà del suo stipendio



Eh se vuole lavorare deve...e conoscendolo vorrà lavorare. Vedremo dai...magari questo rinnovo prevedeva anche certi tipi di accordi di cui siamo all'oscuro.


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervenuto a Radio CrC, Raffaele Auriemma rivela che per il Milan la pista Sarri è ancora viva.
> 
> "C'è una squadra italiana disposta a pagare la clausola. Il Milan vuole Sarri.
> Più difficile che lo faccia il Chelsea, ha ancora la squadra in piena lotta Champions e prima del 31 maggio non prenderà decisioni"



Quanto vorrei che queste parole fossero vere, ma purtroppo so che non è cosi.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Maggio 2018)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Non sta scritto da nessuna parte, ma chi ha già un contratto da 2 non vedo perché debba rinunciare ad almeno la metà del suo stipendio


beh magari si potrebbe trovare un accordo...del tipo che noi diamo la differenza o giù di li del nuovo ingaggio...sarebbe comunque un alleggerimento...

detto questo sulla notizia di Auriemma non sembrano esserci molte conferme....c'è da dire che queste notizie giungono sempre da persone comunque vicine all'ambiente napoli quindi questo mi fa un po' sperare...anche se poco..


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Maggio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Per vincere devi essere squadra.
> Noi non siamo neanche quello. Lui può permetterci di diventarlo.
> E lo dico da critica della mentalità non eccelsa di Sarri.
> Fra il non vincere e il non vincere giocando bene (che vuol dire valorizzazione dei calciatori e plus valenze, accesso alla Champions, introiti e sponsor maggiori e fatturato) allora preferisco la seconda.
> ...


fra il non vincere e il non vincere giocando bene ..permettimi preferisco vincere anche giocando cosi cosi

Personalmente odio la Juventus calcisticamente ma rispetto a noi sono anni luce avanti ..la mentalità vincente parte dalla società ..e fai caso gli allenatori rispecchiano il credo conte ..allegri ..tutta gente che antepone al fumo l'arrosto ..prima vinciamo poi pensiamo a giocare bene

Capisco che e più bello vincere giocando bene piacerebbe anche a me ..
Ma alla fine le vere gioie le portano le vittorie


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> 14 milioni che vanno via tra l'ingaggio di Gattuso e la clausola di Sarri (più l'ingaggio di Sarri stesso che come minimo chiederebbe 3 milioni all'anno).
> 
> Sarri sarebbe un upgrade, ma vale la pena svenarsi così tanto per uno come lui?



si decisamente, se la prospettiva è la baseh ottima con Gattuso ( a malincuore lo dico).


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Maggio 2018)

Sì ma al momento questa alternativa non esiste.
Per quello ci vogliono campioni, noi dobbiamo farceli in casa e/o far rendere buoni giocatori al di sopra delle reali potenzialità per creare un circolo virtuoso che possa permetterci in futuro di acquistarli.

Che poi era ciò che qui prima del closing soddisfava almeno un po', rispetto al vivacchiare del duo. Ci sono errori? Fallimenti? Fa parte del gioco del calcio, e questo non è una novità. 
Io semplicemente sono rimasta coerente con quanto affermato prima del closing, né più e né meno. Il che non esime nessuno dei dirigenti attuali dalle critiche, a meno che questo non siano, ad ogni topic, "eh ma siamo il milan questo è un bidone" - dicasi bidone chiunque non rientri nei parametri dell'utente 

Edit
In risposta a [MENTION=3961]rossonero71[/MENTION]


----------



## Carlo.A (11 Maggio 2018)

Magari
Ha portato una squadra di giocatori normali a giocarsi lo scudetto contro una corazzata.
Sa insegnare calcio
Darebbe un senso a tanti giocatori


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Maggio 2018)

Adoro Rino, ma a questo punto della nostra Storia necessitiamo di Sarri (o di UN Sarri) come dell'acqua. Speravo potesse essere Rino stesso, ma non mi pare.

Non apparterremo mai più al primo tier europeo (a meno di non essere acquistati da una proprietà supermunifica), quello di Madrid, Barcellona, Bayern, PSG, City e Juve.
Noi dobbiamo puntare a far parte dell'elite del secondo tier, quello di Atletico, Liverpool e Borussia Dortmund. Questi club hanno creato una forte identità tecnica, fatti di gioco aggressivo e riconoscibile, e attraverso essa hanno fatto rendere i giocatori oltre il loro reale valore, hanno potuto fare trading con plusvalenze mostruose, ottenuto ottimi risultati ed innescato un circuito virtuoso. Tutte e tre hanno raggiunto la finale di Champions, non è un caso.

Serve qualcuno che faccia rendere i giocatori oltre il loro valore, è da lì che parte tutto. Nessuno meglio di Sarri, in tale senso.


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Adoro Rino, ma a questo punto della nostra Storia necessitiamo di Sarri (o di UN Sarri) come dell'acqua. Speravo potesse essere Rino stesso, ma non mi pare.
> 
> Non apparterremo mai più al primo tier europeo (a meno di non essere acquistati da una proprietà supermunifica), quello di Madrid, Barcellona, Bayern, PSG, City e Juve.
> Noi dobbiamo puntare a far parte dell'elite del secondo tier, quello di Atletico, Liverpool e Borussia Dortmund. Questi club hanno creato una forte identità tecnica, fatti di gioco aggressivo e riconoscibile, e attraverso essa hanno fatto rendere i giocatori oltre il loro reale valore, hanno potuto fare trading con plusvalenze mostruose, ottenuto ottimi risultati ed innescato un circuito virtuoso. Tutte e tre hanno raggiunto la finale di Champions, non è un caso.
> ...



Condivido,ma serve anche un Ds che va a pescare un Savic dal Genk o un de Vrij dal Feyenoord senza spendere decine di milioni...


----------

